# The Pigeon Store



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello! Do anyone knows Pigeon Store new address which was located at 920 Wellwood Ave in Lindenhurst, NY?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Did you Google The Pigeon Store????
several listed in Lindenhurst


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Maybe on Wellwood?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Maybe try
631-226-9732 ??????????????????//


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Got to love GOOGLE!!!


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have bussines card and there is 920 welwood ave and phone number dosent work


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Do you want to buy some Pigeons?
Do you have any allready?
Do you need any Medications? (For your Pigeons!)
Keep asking questions, there are lots of different kinds of people here, on Pigeon Talk, that can, and Will help you!


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

I received a letter . Which should be them . Has the same number different address.They moved way out to exit 57 on the LIE
Pigeon Paradise 165 Bridge Road , Islandia, NY 11749 Tel 631-226-9732


----------



## rbflight (Dec 31, 2008)

*The pigeon store*

*It is only 20 minutes east of the wellwood Pet Shop(The Pigeon Store)

That address is correct.*


----------



## dgmalm (Jan 10, 2013)

Gail has moved back to her old place in Lindenhurst after being out in Islandia/Hauppauge.

This is the info:
The Wellwood Pigeon Store
920 N. Wellwood Ave., Lindenhurst, NY 11757
631-991-7711

Hours: MON-FRI 10am to 5pm, THURS until 8 pm.
SAT, 9am to 4pm - SUN, 9am to 2pm.

Pigeon, Chicken and other feeds at *very* competitive prices.


----------



## Muffin (Oct 20, 2011)

dgmalm said:


> Gail has moved back to her old place in Lindenhurst after being out in Islandia/Hauppauge.
> 
> This is the info:
> The Wellwood Pigeon Store
> ...


Thanks for posting this. I've been driving past the Hauppauge location for the past 3 weeks trying to find out if they were going to reopen. Do you know if they still carry Beyers feed?


----------



## dgmalm (Jan 10, 2013)

Muffin said:


> Thanks for posting this. I've been driving past the Hauppauge location for the past 3 weeks trying to find out if they were going to reopen. Do you know if they still carry Beyers feed?


There were a lot of different feeds there, but I don't know the answer to that.

Give Gail a call ... 631-991-7711


----------



## zgrywusek (Nov 21, 2011)

do they have an email address or website?


----------



## dgmalm (Jan 10, 2013)

zgrywusek said:


> do they have an email address or website?


I don't know. But if you call Gail, she would know.


----------



## wellwoodpigeon (Jan 26, 2013)

*About the Wellwood Pigeon Store*

You can email Gail at [email protected]

They now have a web page, www.wellwoodpigeon.com

They carry Baden custom mixes, Browns and Versele-Laga feed and suplements
a large selection of Medications along with Vita King products.
European products and loft supplies.


----------



## dgmalm (Jan 10, 2013)

wellwoodpigeon said:


> You can email Gail at [email protected]
> 
> They now have a web page, www.wellwoodpigeon.com
> 
> ...


You appear to have a misspelled email addy on your *web* page ...
_
[email protected][B]optimim[/B].net_


Correct email: [email protected]


You're welcome  ~ Dot "spellcheck" Malm


----------

